# twitching wing



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i want to no if there is concern with my wf he is out of the cage and now his left wing is twitching i called the avian vet in windsor there closed till tomorow so i,ll be haveing a late night keeping an eye on him till i can get him to the vet but i did track down his breeder and the info is he is 22 months old mother common wf father wf lutino


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I have seen that fairly often. Or something like that. I have seen more than one bird hold a wing up as if it were not in the socket properly. They seem to keep lifting it trying to get it back in place right. Is that what it looks like to you?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no it is like a slight twitch but he has stoped now


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's good! Probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thats what i thought when it stoped


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Is it a bad thing if they're doing it a few times a day?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabey he just bumped it on something, Iam glad he stopped twitching it


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

My birds do that occasionally. I've always assumed that a wing feather wasn't lying down quite right. It doesn't take them long to fix it.


----------

